

Why I Blog, by Andrew Sullivan - razorburn
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200811/andrew-sullivan-why-i-blog

======
charlesju
I don't know whether to be sad or intrigued, but I've just realized that this
article is way too long.

It's not that I don't like to read long format articles and books, but when
I'm on the internet there is an objective to reading blogs and articles, and
that objective is to ascertain useful opinions and information without the
fluff. Anything that takes longer than a minute to read is too long for the
average internet user.

~~~
bbgm
I liked the article. When someone writes well, and makes a reasonable point,
long form is just fine. Many are on the internet as their primary information
consumption medium, and it's not just about byte sized chunks.

That said, I wonder how someone like Macaulay would have fared in our short
attention span era?

